# Feelin' likes it over...



## NorCalHal (Jan 14, 2011)

Why do I feel the fool for coming back here?
 Is it because it seems that the Mods and MarP arn't even back? Is it the TOTAL lack of info and posts from the powers that be simply stating that "hey, we are back still workin on the site or something"?

I wake up and check the forums hoping to find some kind of new info on what is going on, or a post from one of the Mods sayin anything, to no avail.

If it's over, step up and tell us. We are adults, we can take it.


----------



## Locked (Jan 14, 2011)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Why do I feel the fool for coming back here?
> Is it because it seems that the Mods and MarP arn't even back? Is it the TOTAL lack of info and posts from the powers that be simply stating that "hey, we are back still workin on the site or something"?
> 
> I wake up and check the forums hoping to find some kind of new info on what is going on, or a post from one of the Mods sayin anything, to no avail.
> ...




:yeahthat:

I hope you are right but I feel the same way...I came back with Thoughts of rebuilding but it seems like a hollow shell of what was. It is like watching a giant sun die....I hope we are wrong and the site returns to full strength.

Only time and eventually some info from the higher ups will tell....


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 14, 2011)

I think alot of ppl feel that way. It seems everyone is putting down roots else where and i think it has alot to do with the over all lack of information being givin here at home. 

it does blow to not know whats gonna happen to MP in the future. maybe we'll hear something pretty soon. Im in it for the long haul here. So either way i'll be here till they take her down completely. which i hope don't happen


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 14, 2011)

Mods are kept in the dark, they are mods, just mods.

They do not own or control or take the payment the forum generates through advertising.

1 thing troubles me.

Hick.

This place is Hick controlled and his word is as it runs.

MarP simply owns it.

If you are reading Hick, come and comment.

The solid foundation is slowly fragmenting.

People come here willingly.

They come because of the whole group ambience not because of the knowledge gained reading members hints/tips/experiences.

We have a hole in the net and fish are swimming freely away.

I point my finger at MarP, he has let the hardcore down, the hardcore made this what it is.

If this crumbles and dies, then I am pleased I met you all, you all became part of me whom I would protect if I could against flames and give honest knowledge to questions asked.

All we need is info.

If nobody gives it, the sour taste will undoubtedly reverberate.

eace:


----------



## oldone (Jan 14, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Locked (Jan 14, 2011)

I am here till the end as well.....this is my home. Just wish it didn't feel like it is crumbling beneath my feet. I know for a fact there are many members waiting and wondering on what is going on here....kinda hard to not notice the lack of posts from Hick, THG, etc....this makes me sad. In case this place just shutters it's doors one day anyone ever needs to get a hold of me just put my username in front of @gmail.com...it is my safe addy.


----------



## StoneyBud (Jan 14, 2011)

Jeeeesy Peeeeesy folks! Don't freak out. The forum was down for quite awhile. There is more to it than meets the eye. 

Its only been back up for a few days now. Many people went elsewhere after checking day after day after day and finding MP down.

It'll take awhile until they all start drifting back. Some will wait for a week, two weeks, three weeks....until they even check again.

It is what we make it. If we give up, then it'll go down.

If we just go for it and help where we can again, then it will build back to what it was.

Patience......everything will be alright.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 14, 2011)

i too am a degenerate marp member pleased to have met you all with very few exceptions---it does not make sense that the site would temporarily be online again if there was no intention to get it running full steam ahead asap---be patient---from the looks of things all the work of the past year is gone and it is time to regather---why would marp get it going again after a crash only to shut it down again---it would have been easier to just let it go after the crash---upside for me is my work is held to that of a junior member and ask all the same ******* questions all over again:doh: :doh: :doh:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 14, 2011)

MP will return Hick is on vacation, THG is a plumber and probly freezing her azz off thawing ppl water line right now, and the King is lost in a full room:lol:


----------



## Jericho (Jan 14, 2011)

as ozzy said Hick is on vacation, KK had said in a post when the site was messed up worse than this. Considering he is the one who updates the server it will have to wait for him to return. As Hie said MP only ownes the site, The running of it is mainly down to Hick. 

I hope the site doesn't go down hill, even though i have not been active for a few months i'm always watching what's going on. 

Patience friends. Hickster will be back and things will look up soon enough.

Edit: As HIE said below, nothing to rebuild. us members are all still here, Few have not come back yet but they will find there way back soon enough.

 Its not the places you go that make it fun, its who your with.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 14, 2011)

Nobody is freaking out stoney..

Your words do not echo against an already doubting wall and have no pull.

We are not blind.

You use the words, 'Build it back as it was'

It is here, it is now, what is there to build?

MarP does not realise this is a living thing, obviously others do not too.

eace:


----------



## StoneyBud (Jan 14, 2011)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Nobody is freaking out stoney...


 
I learned a long time ago not to even bother talking to you dude.


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Jan 14, 2011)

Well,I am still here and will be till the outcome is determined. Good to see some names out there.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 14, 2011)

on another note---i am trying to share some killer pics from this week that i cannot seem to share with the group due to down load/upload issues---just got back from the store and it is time to energize my recycled soil----picked up humic acid, bat guano, castings, green sand, bone meal, fish/kelp emulsion, kelp meal , and a bag of perlite---lunch is served


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 14, 2011)

I know nothing, K? 
Thank you Hamster for the addy. Ihope I don't have to use it.
Thank you HIE for your words.
Thanks Stony for not freaking out.
All i know is that if I go into this site like I used to at marijuanapassion.com, i can not get in. It says it doesn't work. I got in some back door and made a link to get in now. If I can't get in with the regular address it seems that would be true for others. The last thing I heard was  that the new server didn't work and they didn't know what was next. That was a week ago and a message from MarP on the home page. 
I don't want to give up on us. I too share your feelings of doom though.
We will wait right? I will wait.


----------



## kaotik (Jan 14, 2011)

don't forget.. a lot of people may still think it's down, getting the error.
the forum link has changed..
when you come from the main front page and follow that 'forum link, you get
hxxp://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/*forum.php*

i may be wrong, but i'm pretty sure that is incorrect now, and a lot of old stoners aren't realizing that.

not to mention others may have just moved on to greener pastures


----------



## Locked (Jan 14, 2011)

I will make sure everyone I have contact with knows about the change of links....


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 14, 2011)

Me, too, I didn't know people were having probs til this morning.  Here's how I get in and it still works :hubba:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47778


----------



## chuckdee123 (Jan 14, 2011)

i learned how to grow weed here on MP.. and i dont care if it disappears... its not the site its the people... and as most saw within a week of crash most of the MPers all reunited on another site. who cares if it says marijuana passion at the top of the page?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 14, 2011)

I just type: marijuanapassion.com/forum   into my browser and it has been working since the site is back up...


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 14, 2011)

i was lucky, i guess the link i had saved in my favorites was to this server not the new one because i haven't had any problems getting in since they got it back up.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 14, 2011)

i didn't get reunited and it sucked. I care if it disappears.
Here is the link I get in with Art: www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53964


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 14, 2011)

BOOOOOOO----other sites suxxxx


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 14, 2011)

This is what I get if i go in the old way.


Not Found

The requested URL /forum/forum.php was not found on this server.
Apache/2.2.3 (CentOS) Server at www.marijuanapassion.com Port 80


----------



## StoneyBud (Jan 14, 2011)

The "forum.php" was a link that was added in a later version of vBulletin. The site has backed up into a previous version now and that's why that link no longer works.

I'll contact MarP and see if he might be able to add that link to the list of default forwarding links set in the site CP.

It may not be able to be used as the .php is a restricted set of digits. I'm not sure if that would come into play in the forwarding links or not. MarP can check with the vBulletin people to see.

I'll bring it to his attention. Thanks!

EDIT: Done. Just sent the email to MarP.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 14, 2011)

hey stoney---any way you can advise me on how i can share some good old fashion bud porn---i used photobucket in the past and it doesn't work now---when i tried again i was directed to use picasa so i downloaded it and uploaded my pics there---when i tried to post again i got a message stating picasa was not able to automatically resize the pics----i then resized to 650 and they still wouldn't take to post here


----------



## StoneyBud (Jan 14, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> hey stoney---any way you can advise me on how i can share some good old fashion bud porn---


 
Well, you don't want to do any live links to other sites from MP. They don't like it here. Other sites collect data about what site you came from when you land on theirs. That would give them the fact that you just left a marijuana site and would become permanent info on their site that could be used as a reference later by authorities perhaps. Better to not do it.

The best suggestion I can offer is to set your camera to a lower resolution. If set to a low resolution .jpg, it will make the pic smaller and able to be used here on MP without linking from another site.

My pics on my Lumix are set so that they are all about 25K. Plenty small enough to post here.

If you need further help on it, just PM me and I'll help you with the details on your camera if I can.


----------



## Locked (Jan 14, 2011)

I use Picasa to batch resize my pics to the size that is accepted here...


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 14, 2011)

thanks stoney i will try that next, and get back to you if that doesn't work---fyi THG directed me to photobucket in the past, and Marp directs to picasa to post pics @ the bud pictures section of the forum


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 14, 2011)

hammy have you tried to post pics since the crash


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 14, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Well, you don't want to do any live links to other sites from MP. They don't like it here. Other sites collect data about what site you came from when you land on theirs. That would give them the fact that you just left a marijuana site and would become permanent info on their site that could be used as a reference later by authorities perhaps. Better to not do it.
> 
> The best suggestion I can offer is to set your camera to a lower resolution. If set to a low resolution .jpg, it will make the pic smaller and able to be used here on MP without linking from another site.
> 
> ...


 
lol... that's the problem stoney lots of people have tried to contact Marp already with this information.  It's just the blind leading the blind in here right now.

As HIE said until we hear something from the higher ups it's all just speculation.  Just feels odd around here is all.  I'm not giving up on it until I absolutely have to though.  Only time will tell that one though.


----------



## Hick (Jan 14, 2011)

about all that I can update the info', is that we are back on the ol server. My pc crashed last Saturday and I've been totally out of contact since. I haven't had it up and running foe more than an hour.
Glad to see MP up at all. 
   Give me some time to get 'updated' myself, and I will pass along anything that I hear.
  good to see a few folks still beating on the door at MP


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 14, 2011)

good to see ya hick---looking forward to sharing some high quality good old fashion bud porn---


----------



## Locked (Jan 14, 2011)

Glad to see ya post Hick.....was getting worried.


----------



## Locked (Jan 14, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> hammy have you tried to post pics since the crash




Yes I have....other then having to do them one at a time they went up fine.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jan 14, 2011)

I am with the old and wise StoneyBud.  Just chill a bit and things will balance again.

Server failures really suck - and they are worst for the webmaster/maintainer of a site.  What looks like no contact and silence is instead a sign of working and fixing.  I know for a fact that the moment you stop fixing a site to tell people you are working on it - the sooner they will write again asking when it will be up or simply offering well-wishes.

And you usually cannot blame anyone -- especially the webmaster.  When your web host farts in your play puddle all you can do is hold your breath.


----------



## cubby (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm ridding this horse till it drops dead......then I'm gonna' eat it!!!


----------



## roadapple (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm not going anywhere!!!..............(with this new tattoo an all)......


----------



## umbra (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm like a fugus that never completely goes away. Just keeps coming back.


----------



## Locked (Jan 14, 2011)

umbra said:
			
		

> I'm like a fugus that never completely goes away. Just keeps coming back.




That is a better comparison then to Herpies.......


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 14, 2011)

weired how problems people are having not consistent---posting pics is as usual for hammy and i am having an issue---some can get to the site as normal and others need to be redirected---what up w/that


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 14, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> I'm ridding this horse till it drops dead......then I'm gonna' eat it!!!



pretty much.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 14, 2011)

Orange, what i do now with the pic's is when you have the picture up on the screen, right click and I hope it says edit. Hit resize and take it to 50 % and see if that works, if that doesn't hit 25%. 
i hope that made sense.


----------



## the chef (Jan 14, 2011)

Were right behind ya ol pink headed one!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 14, 2011)

Im here to stay.Never give up on a good friend.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hippy I know what you are talking about,we all found our way back and I also wonder why Hick or Hemp Goddess havent figured out how to atleast chime in and let us know if we are safe,myself living in a non weed friendly state it makes me wonder....this a great informative site,it would be nice to know who is runnin the show,you all are some great peeps and I am leary on starting another gj untill more info is avail,maybe this motivation has got me all paranoid......:bong1: :confused2:sorry hick about your pc i just read back did nt know you posted good to see u back


----------



## GeezerBudd (Jan 14, 2011)

I had to log on, which I had set to auto-It showed my last visit as in march 2010 and I know I've visited since then so some loss there.
I don't visit any other grow sites.
Don't want to.

Gb


----------



## Locked (Jan 14, 2011)

GeezerBudd said:
			
		

> I had to log on, which I had set to auto-It showed my last visit as in march 2010 and I know I've visited since then so some loss there.
> I don't visit any other grow sites.
> Don't want to.
> 
> Gb




There was a bit of a problem Geez.....we are back on the old server.


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 15, 2011)

&#9834;&#9835; Jungle love, its making me mad, its making me crazy&#9835;&#9834;


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 15, 2011)

chuckdee123 said:
			
		

> i learned how to grow weed here on MP.. and i dont care if it disappears... its not the site its the people... and as most saw within a week of crash most of the MPers all reunited on another site. who cares if it says marijuana passion at the top of the page?


 


i went to another site and found it disgustingly immature and out of control.
and thats saying somthing because i wouldnt consider myself the most mature of people, LOL.
i have no plans of going anywhere, but if we do have another issue here, where did you all go to meet up?


----------



## mistisrising (Jan 15, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> i went to another site and found it disgustingly immature and out of control.
> and thats saying somthing because i wouldnt consider myself the most mature of people, LOL.
> i have no plans of going anywhere, but if we do have another issue here, where did you all go to meet up?



I'm on the same wavelength. I can't stand the no cursing rule, so I just don't post a lot, but other forums pale in comparison to the talent here.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 15, 2011)

I've chatted with MarP. he's got his hands full at the moment. Patience eace:


----------



## budculese (Jan 15, 2011)

m p is where i'm stilll learning to grow , the people here are great , the "super growers" are most helpfull to those who ask for help , i don't know if that is true for other forums . i had to google m p before i got the new (old) forum format , once people figure that out i believe m p will be back to full strength, at least i hope so


----------



## niteshft (Jan 15, 2011)

Glad to see MP back even as crippled as it is with all the lost info. We can build it up as before and for me that is starting from scratch. I first registered after the new server started so everything of mine is lost, thankfully I was a noob so not much was lost, really. 
 I hope we didn't loose too, many people over this issue and hope those that did leave will come back as they see we have pulled together and rebuilt.


----------



## Melvan (Jan 15, 2011)

budculese said:
			
		

> m p is where i'm stilll learning to grow , the people here are great , the "super growers" are most helpfull to those who ask for help , i don't know if that is true for other forums . i had to google m p before i got the new (old) forum format , once people figure that out i believe m p will be back to full strength, at least i hope so



I think this little bump in the road taught us all to make sure we have someplace else to get in touch. I was lost too, and started cruising other forums. Couldn't believe all the crappy advice and ideas there are out there. It was like people were giving bad advice on purpose just to screw with new growers. Really ticked me off.


----------



## starwarz (Jan 15, 2011)

Melvan2 said:
			
		

> I think this little bump in the road taught us all to make sure we have someplace else to get in touch. I was lost too, and started cruising other forums. Couldn't believe all the crappy advice and ideas there are out there. It was like people were giving bad advice on purpose just to screw with new growers. Really ticked me off.



:yeahthat:!


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 15, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> about all that I can update the info', is that we are back on the ol server. My pc crashed last Saturday and I've been totally out of contact since. I haven't had it up and running foe more than an hour.
> Glad to see MP up at all.
> Give me some time to get 'updated' myself, and I will pass along anything that I hear.
> good to see a few folks still beating on the door at MP


 

The man I was waiting for! My faith is renewed. Nothing like a gripe thread to bring Hick out..lol. Srry to hear about your PC man, that sux.

Str8 up, it seemed to alot of us that the Powers that be dropped the ball and didn't really want to pick it up.
As an Internet geek myself, I have ran a few gaming websites and know what it takes to get it up and running, and the timeframe that MP was down was WAY too long. The fact that a backup wasn't performed on a regular basis is also another issue, to me at least. It takes all of 2 minates to backup a database.

The Site is called "Marijuana PASSION", and I didn't feel any passion about getting this site back up to full cap in a timely manner. My feelers were hurt. 

I still feel a bad "air" about the place as if something else is wrong. Is it me?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah,,somethings wrong,,I dont have a Thank You Button.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 15, 2011)

Nobody does...We're on the old server...


----------



## Jericho (Jan 15, 2011)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> The man I was waiting for! My faith is renewed. Nothing like a gripe thread to bring Hick out..lol. Srry to hear about your PC man, that sux.
> 
> Str8 up, it seemed to alot of us that the Powers that be dropped the ball and didn't really want to pick it up.
> As an Internet geek myself, I have ran a few gaming websites and know what it takes to get it up and running, and the timeframe that MP was down was WAY too long. The fact that a backup wasn't performed on a regular basis is also another issue, to me at least. It takes all of 2 minates to backup a database.
> ...



I know that feeling you getting. Allot of negative vibes running around the site. 
I thought the site was backed up every day and that's why we had a slow forum every morning. I've helped run a couple game forums as well and it was a little longer than it normally takes to get the site back up. Then again Marp is not on the site all the time so we have no way of knowing when he found out or if he even has the time available at the moment. While the site was completly down so was the support email account as i tried emailing him and just kept bouncing back.

We are all still here, We can all still share. Its time we all stopped putting out all this bad mojo and start talking about some *Green Mojo*.

P.s That last bit aint directed at you NorCal


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 15, 2011)

well said Jericho


----------



## cmd420 (Jan 15, 2011)

till the wheels fall off..


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2011)

Aint nothen changed but the Server. PPLs just freaked a little. Time to take a chill pill and get back to normal,,course aint none of us normal.:hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 15, 2011)

BIU :bong:


----------



## Droopy Dog (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi ya'll.

Back, but it sorta feels like my old shop after an arson attack we had.  Didn't go under, but still not recovered 2 1/2 years later.

DD


----------



## prefersativa (Jan 15, 2011)

I too am curious as to where some folks here met up while MP was completely down.


----------



## roadapple (Jan 15, 2011)

Me too.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Jan 15, 2011)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> The man I was waiting for! My faith is renewed. Nothing like a gripe thread to bring Hick out..lol. Srry to hear about your PC man, that sux.
> 
> Str8 up, it seemed to alot of us that the Powers that be dropped the ball and didn't really want to pick it up.
> As an Internet geek myself, I have ran a few gaming websites and know what it takes to get it up and running, and the timeframe that MP was down was WAY too long. The fact that a backup wasn't performed on a regular basis is also another issue, to me at least. It takes all of 2 minates to backup a database.
> ...



The lack of backup bothered me also. It feels sinister somehow since it's so easy to do.

Understand completely about the "bad air", I feel it too.

DD


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 15, 2011)

Droopy Dog said:
			
		

> The lack of backup bothered me also. It feels sinister somehow since it's so easy to do.
> 
> Understand completely about the "bad air", I feel it too.
> 
> DD


I guess I am just not feeling all that bad air. I was upset a little but I have not contributed one singe red penny to this site, meaning that I have been a guest here all along. If I had wanted my pictures bad enough I would have backed them up myself. 

I also realize that I probably am not seeing all the sides to this but that is mine. I appreciate they let me hang out so long and will appreciate being allowed to hang out some more.


----------



## StoneyBud (Jan 15, 2011)

TexasMonster said:
			
		

> I guess I am just not feeling all that bad air. I was upset a little but I have not contributed one singe red penny to this site, meaning that I have been a guest here all along. If I had wanted my pictures bad enough I would have backed them up myself.
> 
> I also realize that I probably am not seeing all the sides to this but that is mine. I appreciate they let me hang out so long and will appreciate being allowed to hang out some more.


 
Tex, that's some good thinking you've done and a hell of a good post.

Thanks. You're not pointing any fingers, suggesting any fault based on zero information and staying loyal to the site and MarP.

I know if MarP was reading your post he'd thank you too. I'll do it for him.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 15, 2011)

it doesn't seem that bad to me, it's like i never took any time off growing. site looks the same everything works the same. just some new names. the same info that taught me and many others is still here so i have no complaints. its good to see so many older members stayin loyal to the site though.. sorry im stoned out of my mind


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 15, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> it doesn't seem that bad to me, it's like i never took any time off growing. site looks the same everything works the same. just some new names. the same info that taught me and many others is still here so i have no complaints. its good to see so many older members stayin loyal to the site though.. sorry im stoned out of my mind


There is nothing bad brother. Folks are upset. This is a community that and we have come to love each other and that got disrupted. Its natural for folks to get mad and act up a little when things get disrupted. I was all paranoid thinking I was locked out of the site when I could see other folks posting. I too acted negatively until Hamster told me to chill out and it would get better slowly. He was right, and it is.


----------



## Peter Jennings (Jan 15, 2011)

As much as the information circles back to front and front to back I would guess it will circle back again. 

I've been kind of enjoying going back a little and reading some of the older threads tbh. 

Hoping that the old URL gets redirected though. Seems some of the family is missing and they may never find us again. :doh:


----------



## StoneyBud (Jan 15, 2011)

Peter Jennings said:
			
		

> Hoping that the old URL gets redirected though.


 
MarP is aware of the link problem and is working on it. I'm sure he'll pop in and give us all a full explanation as soon as he can.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 15, 2011)

i think you misunderstand what i mean. i haven't been on the site in well over a year untill right before the crash. when i left the site a year ago to take a break from growing it looked just like it does now. i didn't lose anything so im good.


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 15, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i think you misunderstand what i mean. i haven't been on the site in well over a year untill right before the crash. when i left the site a year ago to take a break from growing it looked just like it does now. i didn't lose anything so im good.


Oh, I got ya. My bad friend. I be a little slow sometimes. :ignore:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 16, 2011)

Its the people not the site that makes this place what it is.

If, we the people stick together, the site will be right back to where it was.

I have faith in MariP and all the mods that they are doing what they can to rectify the situation.

Thats my $.02 :bolt::bong:


----------



## Locked (Jan 16, 2011)

prefersativa said:
			
		

> I too am curious as to where some folks here met up while MP was completely down.







			
				roadapple said:
			
		

> Me too.




It was at cannetics. Basically mr c let us hangout there while we waited for MP to come back up....we tried finding as many MP people as we cld but believe me it ain't easy.


----------



## Hick (Jan 16, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Its the people not the site that makes this place what it is.
> 
> If, we the people stick together, the site will be right back to where it was.
> 
> ...



 It is what it is because of the members. "YOU" have built the site. All that we (the staff) do, is toss trolls and sweep the floor.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 16, 2011)

Good to see ya, PinkShowerCap :w00t:


----------



## oldone (Jan 16, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> It is what it is because of the members. "YOU" have built the site. All that we (the staff) do, is toss trolls and sweep the floor.


    And a big thanks to the staff for doing a great job.:aok:
   A thanks button sure would be sweet.:cool2:


----------



## Mutt (Jan 16, 2011)

The back-up situation is not MarP's fault everyone. The host really porked the monkey on this one. 
MarP is frantic and disheartened. Also cost him a fortune himself. He'll chime in when he can. I just had a PM from him today.
Also he is in a way different timezone then us, so he may take some time posting or replying.
I PM'd him a lil while ago to hop in here and give us a status report


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 16, 2011)

As much as it felt like it was dieing a couple days ago, it feels like its

coming back to life a little more every time I log in.

im predicting a complete bounce back.   :woohoo:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 16, 2011)

aslong as the site is up and running ppl will be coming and going


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 16, 2011)

This is our home, i am not leaving.


----------



## roadapple (Jan 16, 2011)

Tho I'm new here, everyone made me feel special. As I look at the "'Currently Active Users"..........I'm always first.


----------



## StoneyBud (Jan 16, 2011)

oldone said:
			
		

> And a big thanks to the staff for doing a great job.:aok:
> A thanks button sure would be sweet.:cool2:


 
The "Thanks" button was handy. You can however, still give thanks via the "Reputation" button on the left of each post. It looks like a small "scale" (or a bunch of grapes on some screens) and you can give good or bad rep. 

Unlike the "Thanks" button, when giving rep, you can also type in a comment. You're not restricted to the length of the text box. You can type in a detailed thank-you if you like.

The amount of rep given is dependent on your status on the group. When an oldtimer here gives you rep, it can be a whopper. The thanks button was set at 10 points if I remember correctly. Its up to the site admin what ratio of points is given and how often it can be given.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 16, 2011)

Howzit Everyone? :holysheep:  :ciao:

It's nice to be back on MP...   Thanks for all your effort and expense Mar P for getting the old skool server up and goin'.   It's nice to see some familiar avvy's again~!  even though my favorite :w00t: smiley disappeared I'm more than a little thrilled :hubba: to use some f the old faves that we haven't seen  in quite a while... 

I'm back because this is a great hang...  and it's that because of all of you good peeps!  Sure we get a fartknocker in here now and then but hellz they just make it more interesting til Hick bans em...   :doh: 

I will make a point of telling some of the peeps I didn't have contact with for the time the server was down about an alternate forum that I'm on so we don't lose contact if something were ever to happen and the site was shut down.   Saying this was a good 'scare' is probly overstating it but I really like a lot of the peeps around here and there are more than a few that I would like to keep in contact with and MP shouldn't be my only link... that's MY bad and it's nice to be back~!  

Peace~!


----------



## warfish (Jan 16, 2011)

While I understand that MarP is a working man and is probably terribly busy and all, I would sure like to hear an update from him.  It has been near 3 weeks since the original crash and we have heard from MarP one time, and in that message to us was this line that concerns me...

"What the future of the MarijuanaPassion forum will be is still  uncertain, we let you know what the plan will be in the coming days."

That is such an open statement and the longer we are left hanging on the open statement the more can and will be read in to it.  
This is my first internet forum home where I have felt such a part of the community and I would like to continue here, but the uncertainty and lack of mods presence (other than Hick) really have me wondering.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 16, 2011)

:yeahthat: 

eace: 

View attachment Fish.JPG


----------



## StoneyBud (Jan 16, 2011)

warfish said:
			
		

> ...lack of mods presence (other than Hick) really have me wondering.


 
I've seen KK, HempGoddess and Hick so far...

There doesn't seem to be much for them to do yet. Not many people are posting much yet.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 16, 2011)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Howzit Everyone? :holysheep:  :ciao:
> 
> It's nice to be back on MP...   Thanks for all your effort and expense Mar P for getting the old skool server up and goin'.   It's nice to see some familiar avvy's again~!  even though my favorite :w00t: smiley disappeared I'm more than a little thrilled :hubba: to use some f the old faves that we haven't seen  in quite a while...
> 
> ...



Good to see you DOS. Very glad you are here.
Thanks Stoneybud for your updates. Glad you are here too.


----------



## warfish (Jan 16, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> I've seen KK, HempGoddess and Hick so far...
> 
> There doesn't seem to be much for them to do yet. Not many people are posting much yet.


It is good that they have logged on, but for all we know all they are doing is checking to see if the site has imploded or not yet.  Some reassurance is all I (and I am sure many others) would like.  That reassurance needs to come from the man that runs the place imho.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 16, 2011)

warfish said:
			
		

> It is good that they have logged on, but for all we know all they are doing is checking to see if the site has imploded or not yet. Some reassurance is all I (and I am sure many others) would like. That reassurance needs to come from the man that runs the place imho.


 
I agree...


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 16, 2011)

it makes sense to me that this site ran for a long time on this server before the upgrade. so why wouldn't it continue to run like it did before the upgrade? it seems fine to me beside the whole picture posting thing. why worry about it. post like you always have just back up you info on paper.save your pictures on your hard drive. buy a calender to write dates down on. 

 its funny paper is what ppl used to keep track of things before the internet,  now they've all forgot what it is.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 16, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> paper is what ppl used to keep track of things before the internet,  now they've all forgot what it is.



I agree Slo.

Modern day is a vessel we all persue at speed.

Quick answers, quick solutions, instant info.

I remember my Gramps telling me to go fetch the daily paper because he wanted to know what happened last week.

When I looked in his desk he had scraps of paper that meant nothing to me but was his filofax of importance.

eace:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 16, 2011)

i still read my local paper every week even though i could get it online. something about going out to get the paper and sitting in my chair to read it just relaxes me. 

i've always kept a paper log of all my grows on a calender. this is just a hard lesson for a few ppl. don't put all your faith into one thing. things happen that are out of our hands. so be perpared for it. jmo


----------



## StoneyBud (Jan 16, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thanks Stoneybud for your updates. Glad you are here too.


 
Thanks Rosebud. Its good to be back. I enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 16, 2011)

I tried many sites when I first started growing. Every bit of help I needed was right here. I misplaced my grow books because I no longer needed them because of the fast replies to my calls for help. but it's not just about the grow. You were all here for me when I had other problems.  Last year my brother was near death and I posted a thread asking for your prayers and healing thoughts for my brother. You were there then too. I will never forget the genuine caring that you showed me and my family. We are total stangers in "real life", but that didn't matter, and so... You are my MP "family". As long as MP is here (and by MP I mean YOU, the people that make it) I will be here. 
That said, I have two other places I have "family", but I met them here. I will be where my "peeps" are. MP is not my exclusive hangout. It is definately one of my faves... One of 3. I don't EVER want to be in a position where I lose track of the people that mean so much to me. Crazy right? I used to laugh at the people that married folks they met in chats, and places like that. No more. Now I know how easy it is to love people you meet in type only, not face to face. Really... No reason to be fake, and you can sort out what and who appeals to you. I have made wonderful friends here. I have more good friends now than I ever have. You are here for me and each other, and I believe that many of you truly care. If the site goes down, I have other ways to keep in touch, but I will come back as long as the site is up, and YOU are here. 
I don't think it's wrong to go to other sites where your friends meet. If I hadn't of had that, I would have lost all of you. I am one that couldn't get back on without one of my friends giving me the new link. 
Blah, blah, blah... I know. But I luv my friends here! :heart:


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 17, 2011)

Those are some great words Gone2pot! I joined in late 2010. For the little time I was here, (now I am back) I was really bummed when I could not log back in. There seems to be lots of great people here. I hope to continue and meet new peeps here! Good to be back. Happy and safe growing everyone!


----------



## Hick (Jan 17, 2011)

I believe we're back on the 'new server', but running the old VB. I believe MarP' is looking for a new host, as I don't think he is ..._satisfied_ with the performance of this one. 
   I guess it's been a learning experience for ALL of us...


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 17, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> I believe we're back on the 'new server', but running the old VB. I believe MarP' is looking for a new host, as I don't think he is ..._satisfied_ with the performance of this one.
> I guess it's been a learning experience for ALL of us...


Thanks for the update Hick.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 17, 2011)

Hicky! Good to see you my wet haired friend...hows your sheep??


----------



## starwarz (Jan 17, 2011)

seeing that showercap makes me feel better.. weird..

thanks for the update Hick..


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 17, 2011)

2Dog said:
			
		

> Hicky! Good to see you my wet haired friend...hows your sheep??


:holysheep:


----------



## Hick (Jan 17, 2011)

starwarz said:
			
		

> seeing that showercap makes me feel better.. weird..
> 
> thanks for the update Hick..



:hubba:....... hahahaha!  


......and my sheep are freezing in those fish nets and heels


----------



## rasta (Jan 17, 2011)

i have been here since the begining,,,,ill be here till the end ,,,,god bless mar pass and god bless the mods(the ones who have moved on also)you have givin me a great place to hang out for over 5 years ,,,,may god give us 5 more ,,,,nothing last for ever,,, (except true love) and i love our place here ,,,,,PEACE,LOVE RASTAFARI


----------



## cubby (Jan 17, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> I guess it's been a learning experience for ALL of us...


 

   Not me......I've yet to hit with a rolled-up news paper....:hubba:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 17, 2011)

Life is always throwing Curve Balls at ya. Just have to duck or make sure ya catch it in the clove and not the _ss.


----------



## animal454 (Jan 17, 2011)

I own a VBul. site as well and I know that my members would be crushed to have lost so much great info. 
I am hoping to see more familiar faces soon.
I guess assuming that everything will be here when we sign on tomorrow is just wishful thinking...Thus Assume...


----------



## Locked (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the update Hick...


----------



## Locked (Jan 17, 2011)

How about some porn to celebrate......not sure why the pics don't attach like they used to...















View attachment P1150157.JPG


View attachment P1150156.JPG


----------



## Cali*Style (Jan 17, 2011)

Glad to see this place is still here. I was a lil worried there for a while...  I have been to the dark side, and I am really glad I dont have to play there anymore.

Hope all is well in the world, Smoke big and be safe!!  Cali


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 17, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> How about some porn to celebrate......not sure why the pics don't attach like they used to...


'Very nice Hamster, i am going to go take the ugliest plant ever's picture this morning. I am sure you will barf.


----------



## Locked (Jan 17, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> 'Very nice Hamster, i am going to go take the ugliest plant ever's picture this morning. I am sure you will barf.



Sounds like fun...lol


----------



## Droopy Dog (Jan 17, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> This is our home, i am not leaving.



Yeah, pretty much. :heart: :woohoo: 

Glad to see so many popping back in. My wife is glad too. Got tired of me crying I guess. :confused2: :hitchair: 

DD


----------



## Droopy Dog (Jan 17, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> :hubba:....... hahahaha!
> 
> 
> ......and my sheep are freezing in those fish nets and heels



And, *STILL* scared!!:hubba: :hubba: :hubba: 

DD


----------



## rainydaywoman (Jan 17, 2011)

I was never on the old server, but i can sum up what people are feeling I think.  Its like dirty talk in bed, awkward at first but after a few mins your a pro.  

I just wish i had all my green bars, this one makes me feel like a new poster all over again


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 17, 2011)

i added rep for you to help get those bars back. LOL.


----------



## Locked (Jan 17, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> i added rep for you to help get those bars back. LOL.



Me too.....now you are cooking with gas.

I never thought I wld say this but I miss the new Vbulletin....and I was one of those who cried when we lost this version to it. Now I am so used to it I feel lost with this version....can't just throw down a :biggrin:    or a :smile:

They don't work on this version.


----------



## niteshft (Jan 17, 2011)

I look at Marp's statement as a glass half full. I'm sure he's looking out for everyones interest and wants to do something that will better assure that this doesn't happen again and is looking at all the possibilities, "that" is the uncertain part not MP's future. I'm sure MP is here to stay because of the strength of it's members, the desire for it to continue and the need for a site that is so important to the mmj community as a whole.


----------



## niteshft (Jan 17, 2011)

rainydaywoman said:
			
		

> I was never on the old server, but i can sum up what people are feeling I think. Its like dirty talk in bed, awkward at first but after a few mins your a pro.
> 
> I just wish i had all my green bars, this one makes me feel like a new poster all over again


I felt the same about the bars but patience I suppose, before you know it you will be held back up to your previous stature rdw.


----------



## rainydaywoman (Jan 17, 2011)

woot woot tyvm


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Jan 17, 2011)

Im so glad to see the majority of y'all here.  It's the same TKR, just a lil noob again. I was lost without this place and all the members. 

When I first started researching this hobby, I signed up to many places, all of which I'm still a member of. I learned quickly that no place was better than mp, and this place took all my time. I'd sometimes wander into those murky waters of other sites, but only as a silent lurker. I've come to realize that many of those places harbor some ill feelings towards Americans. 

It's good to be home. I've had some changes since we last visited. Two weeks from this Friday, on February 4th, I will welcome in my third son. Unless that was the umbilical cord. Sex is secondary. A perfectly healthy baby is just fine with me.  If it happens to be a boy, we will welcome in Parker. If its a girl...the wife and I need to come up with a name quick. 

It's good to be back everyone. Who wants first toke off this headband my friend brought round?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2011)

I think I am just going to do another bong and enjoy life. :bolt::bong: biu


----------



## leafminer (Jan 18, 2011)

boohoo nobody misses me the aspie grower:ciao: :bolt: :bong2:


----------



## Hick (Jan 18, 2011)

good to see the drug dealers ain't got you yet LM...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 18, 2011)

My Buddy Hick,,funny as hell.


----------



## Hick (Jan 18, 2011)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54126


----------



## prefersativa (Jan 18, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> :hubba:....... hahahaha!
> 
> 
> ......and my sheep are freezing in those fish nets and heels


Maybe you shouldn't have given them that Brazilian wax job then.


----------



## prefersativa (Jan 18, 2011)

I could use some of the old rep bars back too.


----------



## Locked (Jan 18, 2011)

prefersativa said:
			
		

> I could use some of the old rep bars back too.



Let me see what I can do......Hamster power activate.....:afroweed:


Holy cow it worked.....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 18, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Let me see what I can do......Hamster power activate.....:afroweed:
> 
> 
> Holy cow it worked.....


 
Fun to get to use these big Reps ever once and a while


----------



## Locked (Jan 18, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Fun to get to use these big Reps ever once and a while



Yeah I never get to use them when the thanks button is in effect because it always says I gave out to much rep for the day.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 18, 2011)

same here I have read that box so many time it is in my dreams


----------



## meds4me (Jan 19, 2011)

Last note from meds4me..... 
closed out my threads....Private mssgs being suspended , No one at the helm, and worst of all is the feeling that this was home...... 
get busy livin or get busy dyin... Peace all ~" 

I think Hick needs to remember its the people that make a site....not the site makes people......with out "OUR" knowledge this is where you would find the **** paper......


----------



## Hick (Jan 19, 2011)

meds4me said:
			
		

> Last note from meds4me.....
> closed out my threads....Private mssgs being suspended , No one at the helm, and worst of all is the feeling that this was home......
> get busy livin or get busy dyin... Peace all ~"
> 
> I think Hick needs to remember its the people that make a site....not the site makes people......with out "OUR" knowledge this is where you would find the **** paper......



What is it with all this whining?..  fer krise sakes.
  Just when peace begins to settle in, another one wants to stir the pot??
  Maybe "you" should also do some "remembering".


----------

